# Kakashi's Farewell - Naruto's Lament



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

This is the continuation of the story of *Kakashi's Farewell*.  A day had passed since that tragic day and now Naruto must fight his greatest challenge yet.   A battle not fought with Jutsu's, but of understanding.

*Kakashi's Farewell - Naruto's Lament*​*Part 1​*
*Disclaimer:*  This story may cause some of you to be offended due to your beliefs and I ask you to keep an open mind.  Please enjoy the story.   



*Spoiler*: __ 



The rain was relentless, down pouring as if the floodgates of heaven had opened up in the evening sky.  Lightning illuminated the way ahead and the thunder echoed through their bodies like a massive war drum.  Wet and disheartened, the Konoha Eleven slogged through the muddy road until they could finally see the massive gates of their home, the Village Hidden in the Leaves.   

Clearly distraught, the eleven young Konoha shinobi continued onward with the thoughts of failure constant in their minds.  This day they had not only failed their mission to bring back their lost companion, Sasuke Uchiha; but in addition they had incurred the loss of a hero, friend, and mentor, Kakashi Hatake.  The one who was taking it the hardest was one of Kakashi’s students, Naruto Uzumaki.

Naruto took the rear of the eleven as they approached the gates to Konoha.  All he could do was look down at his feet as they splattered mud in with every step he took.  The blood-stained hole in the center of his jacket reminded him of the best friend who wanted him dead and the teacher who sacrificed his own life to bring back his student from the underworld.  Naruto plucked at the jacket and all he could think of is one word – “why?” 

Every one of the Konoha Eleven knew that their friend was suffering great pain due to his uncharacteristic solemn attitude.   All they could remember is the hyperactive and carefree person of the past that energetically ran around.   Sakura Haruno, Naruto’s closest companion kept looking back, concerned.   She knew exactly how much pain Naruto was going through, for she too loved Sasuke and Kakashi.  It is hard to believe that their battle was only a day ago, and had ended in tragedy.  

All Sakura could see in her mind was the image of Sasuke standing over Naruto’s motionless body, with the Sword of Kusanagi impaled in the chest of the one she cared for.  It was the first time in her entire life that she truly knew the meaning of loss.  Even Sasuke’s departure from Konoha three years ago was pale in comparison to the pain of seeing Naruto’s lifeless body on the ground in a pool of his own blood.   If it wasn’t for Kakashi, right now she most likely would be out hunting Sasuke for revenge.  Fortunately, as she looks back in remorseful relief, she sees Naruto alive and well.

Finally, after what felt like an eternity, the eleven had reached the Gates of Konoha.  Shikamaru Nara couldn’t help himself but to look over his shoulder to look at the straggling Naruto.   He too knew the pain in losing a mentor, for it wasn’t too long ago that he lost Asuma to the hands of Hidan of Akatsuki.  He recalled his own thoughts of vengeance until the murderous religious fanatic had finally fallen silent.  The other young shinobi noticed that Shikamaru was looking at Naruto and they too gazed back with ongoing thoughts of concern.   

Sakura approached the group who were now all gathered at the gate waiting for the stragglers.  She walked up to them and gave her sympathetic smile, “Everyone can go home.  I’ll handle the report.”

Ino walked up to Sakura with a concerned expression on her face and asked, “Are you going to be alright?   I can stick around if you want me too.”

Sakura responded nonchalantly, “It’s alright.  I’ll catch up to you later.”  She turned around and waited for Naruto to finally cross the gate’s threshold.

Shikamaru took his teammates, Chouji and Ino, to their favorite restaurant the Yakiniku for their traditional after-mission meal.  Neji Hyuuga and TenTen took Rock Lee to the Konoha hospital to treat his injuries.  Kiba Inuzuka with his dog Akamaru and Shino Aburame started walking into the village as if nothing happened.  Hinata Hyuuga too began walking inside the village, following her comrades, but couldn’t help but to turn around several times to look back at Naruto, concerned over his well being.

Sakura stood underneath the Konoha gate waiting for her teammate in the freezing rain.  In the back of her mind, she was terrified of losing sight of Naruto, fearing he could be struck down again at any second.  Aside from Tsunade and her family, he was the most important person left in her life.  Instinctively she began covering her heart as if shielding her heart from an attack.  But footsteps brought her back to reality.  Sakura approached Naruto and plucked off a dead leaf that attached itself to his black and orange jacket, “Hey, why not go home and go dry off, okay?   I’ll come by in a little while and fix that hole in your jacket.”

Barely audible he responded, “-Kay.”   And then the young blond ninja began slowly walking towards his apartment through the muddy streets.

Sakura watched Naruto walk in the direction of his apartment.   When he disappeared behind one of the buildings, she leapt into the air towards the Hokage Mansion to give her report to the Godaime Hokage, Tsunade.



Almost to his apartment, Naruto had passed through the center of the village and overheard what appeared to be a celebration up ahead.  As he got closer, he could see a small group of drunken adults at the local bar across the street.  Getting closer with every step, the conversation was getting clearer.   Then as if things could not have gotten worse for Naruto, he overheard one of the bar patrons cheer out loud, “To the grandson of the Sandaime Hokage.  He just made me a fortune.”   

Another patron happily raised his mug, “Haha, me too.”

“Yeah, that Konohamaru managed to pull one incredible surprise over that Grass Genin,” replied the Chuunin.

A third patron added, “You bet we will be seeing great things from him.   I wouldn’t be surprised if he became the next Hokage, and be like his Grandfather.”

Naruto was instantly disappointed and quietly mumbled to himself, “The Chuunin Exams” and gave off a sarcastic chuckle, “I missed another one.”  He had realized that he was so focused in getting back Sasuke that he completely forgot about the latest Chuunin Exam.   And now his rival for Hokage was now a Chuunin and he was still a Genin.  Something inside Naruto caused him to be in agony; he had lost so much already and now this.  The young hero gathered all the energy he could muster and leapt into the air and landed on top of his apartment building.

Naruto entered his safe haven determining that nothing else bad should happen.   He slipped off his shoes at the doorway and walked to his bathroom where he took off his wet clothes and hung them to dry.   Next he walked over to his tub and filled it with warm water.   When it was ready, he slipped into the nice warm tub and fully submersed himself under the water and then Naruto’s troubles disappeared.


Arriving at the Hokage’s office, Sakura gingerly knocked on the door and a forceful voice beckoned her inside.  She delicately opened the office door and entered the circular room to see her master Tsunade at her desk with her assistant Shizune along side pestering her leader with more paperwork.  Tsunade looked up as Sakura entered and noticed that she was not her usual self and instinctively knew something was not right, “Sakura, report.”

Sakura couldn’t look bare to look at Tsunade, “We succeeded in stopping Orochimaru’s plan and he is dead.  But we failed to bring back Sasuke.  Prior to escaping, he fought Naruto,”  Sakura gave a delayed pause, “and killed him.”  Shizune dropped her clipboard onto the floor and covered her mouth, “Naruto-kun.”

Sakura quickly realized they were mistaken for there was more to say and quickly added, “Oh he’s alive!”   Tsunade and Shizune sighed in relief.   She continued with the debrief, “But Kakashi-sensei performed Chiyo-sama’s Edo Tensei Jutsu that she used on Gaara a few months ago and brought Naruto back to life.   And he…”   

Tsunade knew what Sakura was about to say and stopped her mid-speech, “Very well, we will hold the funeral ceremony tomorrow afternoon.”  Then Tsunade’s tone changed from her official role as Hokage, to her more maternal self, “Tell me, how is Naruto doing?”   At that exact moment, Naruto sneezed as he was in the process of drying himself from the bath.   

Sakura frowned when asked the question, “He’s taking it hard.   And so am I.” 

“I see,” said Tsunade as she threaded her fingers together in front of her.  “You both will be taken off the active roster for a few days until things are back to normal.  And one more thing, “she paused, “I think it is best if you were the one to go through Kakashi’s stuff, seeing he has no living relatives.  It’s getting late so you can do that tomorrow.  Until then, go and take it easy.”

“Okay,” somberly responded Sakura.



*< Continued Below>*​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 2*

*Part 2 of Naruto's Lament*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Exiting the Hokage’s Mansion, Sakura noticed that she had lost the track of time and it was much darker than expected.  At this time of year, the days were growing shorter and that the sunset should have been around seven o’clock, so she had to hurry.   Sakura rushed to her home, and the moment she entered the house her mother started nagging and all Sakura could think of is, “I got to get my own place”.  Rushing into her bedroom, she grabbed the sewing kit and flew off to Naruto’s place.   

Sakura approached Naruto’s apartment door, it was strangely silent.   Knocking on the door, there was no response.   The young Kunoichi became concerned and slowly opened the door, “Naruto?”   Again, there was no response.  Adrenaline started pumping and her heart began to race as if expecting an intruder.  Readying her kunai, Sakura proceeded inside and then she noticed puddles of water trailing out of Naruto’s bathroom and stopping at the kitchen table.   On the table there were a cluster of empty noodle cups, a bunch of dirty glasses, and a few cockroaches crawling around.  “Ugh, this kitchen is filthy,” she muttered to herself as her eyebrow twitched in disgust, “When that moron is back to his old self, he better clean this place up or I’m going to use that blond hair of his as a mop!”

A quiet groan came from the bedroom and Sakura stealthily moved to the doorway, once again ready to strike.  “Okay, GO!” she thought to herself as she flew inside, only to slip on some dirty clothes and unintentionally falling down on her butt.  The young Kunoichi became extremely livid and clinched her fist tightly, “That Na-ru-to!  He’s a DEAD man!”    

“Ka-kashi-sensei,” Naruto muttered from his bed.   Sakura regained her composure thinking he was awake, but upon a closer inspection she saw Naruto was asleep on his side looking out the window.   Then he muttered something else from his sleep, “Sa-kura-chan, thank you."   When she heard that, she couldn’t help herself but to smile.  She got off the floor and walked over to the sleeping shinobi and with her motherly instincts taking over, she covered Naruto with his bed sheets and then kissed him on the forehead as a sign of a new beginning, for Naruto was obviously exhausted physically and mentally from the tragedy.


Nearly forgetting about what she was here to do, Sakura began searching for Naruto’s jacket and ended in finding it inside the bathroom.  It was still a little wet to the touch, but because of the material being somewhat waterproof it air dried quickly.   She looked at the hole in the jacket and noticed there was still some blood remaining.  Tears began to well up in her eyes, “Sasuke, how could you,” as she quietly whispered to herself.

Sakura reached inside her sewing kit and got some solvent and quickly washed off the remaining blood inside Naruto’s sink.  Memories began to flow like the water out of the faucet.   But determination brought herself back to reality; she had to fix his jacket.   The room was dark, and she refused risk turning on the lights to wake up Naruto from his long deserved slumber.   Grabbing one of the chairs from the table, Sakura moved it inside Naruto’s bedroom, which had the best lighting.   The illumination from the lights of the nearby Konoha buildings and the full moon appearing from behind the dispersing clouds made for great lighting.  Positioning the chair next to Naruto’s bed, which was in the center of the light from the window, Sakura sat down and began to knit Naruto’s jacket.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 3*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The golden light of sunrise illuminates the sky behind the mountains of the Fire Country as if they were ablaze, marking the beginning of a new day.   As the sun rose higher into the sky, the rain clouds from yesterday slowly disappeared from sight.   Then a powerful gust of wind flows down from the mountains into the nearby forests, eventually being tamed by the trees until it became a gentle cool breeze as it arrived into the Village of Konoha.

Tenderly, the breeze flowed into the open window of a young blond shinobi, tickling his nose.   Slowly blue eyes appear behind the sleepy eyelids.   Next, the nose twitched, sniffing the cool air from the mountains.  This gave Naruto Uzumaki the energy to sit up and stretch his arms with a powerful yawn, “Ah, such a nice day,” he comments.

Outside his window, birds were happily chirping in the trees as if they were glad to the rain had moved on.  Below, the village too was beginning to awake as some of the shop keepers began to open their businesses in preparation for customers.    Black flashes on top of the neighboring buildings caught his attention as village shinobi flew by on their way on their daily patrol.

This was a queue for Naruto to get out of bed, but what he saw next really surprised him.   Beside his bed was Sakura, who had fallen asleep in a chair.  He couldn’t help but to give a gentle smile.   She had went out her way to stay at his side during this time of despair, and stayed overnight in repairing the hole in his orange and black jacket.  “Thank you, Sakura-chan,” he tenderly said to her.

Quietly Naruto got out of bed and walked over to the still slumbering Kunoichi.   He moved the sewing kit and his Shinobi jacket on top of his dresser, then carefully picked up his teammate and gently placed her in his bed.   Naruto knew the day had just begun, and proceeded in covering Sakura up.   Softly he once again walked over to his dresser and pulled out his civilian clothes, and then proceeded to his bathroom to change.   If he changed right there in front of Sakura and she happened to awake, he knew he would be in a world of pain.


The streets of Konoha were slowly becoming alive as patrons began their chores by buying supplies for their families.   Some shinobi teams were in restaurants getting a hearty breakfast before setting off.   And up above, a couple of women were placing sheets on their clotheslines to air them out.


Everything appeared to be normal but Naruto knew that later this afternoon they will bury Kakashi’s body.  He knew that will be the hardest thing he had to ever do.  Burying the Sandaime, Chiyo, Asuma, and his other comrades were hard enough, but Kakashi was one of the few people he viewed as his family.

While thinking, Naruto managed to find himself in front of favorite spot, the Ichiraku Ramen stand.    Right now he just didn’t feel like eating.  Teuchi was hard at work as usual and saw Naruto walk by.  It was only a few moments ago that he learned about Kakashi and Ayame became so distraught that she was too upset to work.   The experienced chef knew that Kakashi’s death was taking its toll on the young shinobi as well.  “Hey, Naruto,” he shouted, “come on in.  I’ll treat you to a free bowl!”

Part of Naruto was happy in getting free ramen, but then again he just didn’t have an appetite.  But somehow with Teuchi’s encouragement he found his way to one of the stools and sat down.    With his ever reassuring smile, he set down a giant bowl of Mizu Ramen in front of the young shinobi.   “Enjoy, I made it special for you!”

Naruto smiled and somehow noticed his love for Ramen let him forget Kakashi’s death long enough to enjoy the meal.  

Teuchi smiled broadly, “A good bowl of Ramen always helps get a smile going”.   The bowl of Ramen bobbed up and down as the young shinobi nodded his head.   And then the bowl was empty.   

“Thanks for the meal,” says Naruto.

Teuchi responded, “Anytime!”


Naruto happily left the Ichiraku and once again was walking down the Main Street of Konoha.   More people were out now and walking about in a hustle.    Up above he saw the Hokage monument and figured he should go pay his respects to them.  He began running through the Hokage mansion gates and began running up the mansion’s stairs until he was at the top.   Somehow the stone monument faces of the Hokages always looked largest from this position. 

He couldn’t help himself but to remember the Sandaime’s funeral three years ago and what Iruka said to him, “When one person dies, he disappears.  Along with his past, present, and their future.   Many people die in missions and wars.  They die easily and in surprising simple ways.  Hayate was one of them.  Those with die have goals and dreams.  But everyone has something as important as those:  Parents, siblings, friends, lovers.   People who are important to you.  They trust and help each other.  The bond between the people important to you ever since birth.  And the string that binds them becomes thicker and thicker as time goes by.  It’s beyond reason.  Those bound to you by that string will do that, because it’s important.”

Naruto grunts, “Yes, I think I understand, somewhat.”   He stares at the Sandaime’s picture ahead of him, “But it’s painful when someone dies.”

Kakashi added, “The Sandaime didn’t die for nothing.  He left something important in all of us.  You’ll find out eventually.”

Naruto agreed, “Yeah, I think I understand that, too, somewhat.”


As Naruto finished remembering, a very familiar voice came from behind him, “Remembering the Sandaime, aren’t you?”  

“Yeah,” solemnly responds Naruto as he turns to look at Iruka.

“He was proud of you, you know,” replies Iruka.

Naruto was a bit surprised, “He was?”

“Oh, yeah,” smirked Iruka as he got Naruto’s attention.   “Ever since you got your headband.  He was so proud of you and put his faith in the future of this village in your hands.   You inherited his Will of Fire.”

“The Will of Fire?”  Naruto asked.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 4*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Walking inside Kakashi?s Apartment Studio was a surreal experience for Sakura.  Her thoughts conflicted with one another for she knew her sensei had passed on to the next world, but yet the apartment?s atmosphere felt like he was still around.  Sakura shook off her hesitation and began examining Kakashi?s furnishings one by one and thought to herself how simple he lived.  Right by the door was a couple of paintings and some calligraphy art.  On the opposite wall by a chest was a tapestry.  And across from Kakashi?s bed was his desk with bulletin boards full of notes.

But what was on the window ledge is apparently what Kakashi valued the most:  his collection of Icha Icha Novels, a clock, a plant, and two pictures.  One of those pictures Sakura knew well, that of Team Seven.  Seeing everyone together was disconcerting for her, for she knew that they all could never be in a picture together ever again.

To Sakura, the serenity of the empty apartment felt like earlier when she was woken by the sound of giggling from outside Naruto?s Apartment window, ?Oh Sa-ku-ra!  Sleep well?? chuckled Ino Yamanaka.

Sakura?s heart began racing as she quickly sat up, ?Ino!?   What are you doing here??  

Ino pointed to Naruto?s bed and gave a mischievous grin, ?Oh, I?m wondering the same thing.?

Like a rock hitting her, Sakura realized she was in Naruto?s bed and a thousand thoughts raced through her mind.  Then she raised her hands in defense and frantically waved them at Ino, ?I-it-it?s not what you think!?

Ino bared her evil grin towards her best friend, ?Oh really?   From here, it looks like what I think.?

Sakura began to panic from embarrassment, ?I-I?m not that kind of girl!?

?I know,? Ino chuckled again, ?Just messing with you.?  

A sigh of relief came out of Sakura as she began to relax, but realized someone was missing, ?Where?s Naruto?? 

?Last I heard, he was with Iruka-Sensei by the Admin Building.  Godaime-sama asked me go look for you.  She wants you to go to Kakashi-sensei?s apartment for,? Ino?s face got gloomy real quick as she hesitated, ?you know.? 

Sakura understood.  Normally cleaning out belongings was left for family of the deceased.   But since Hatake Kakashi did not have any living relatives, the task was now Naruto?s and Sakura?s.  ?I?ll be there shortly.?


Once she was done reminiscing about Team Seven, she carefully placed the picture in a cardboard box.  It will most likely to be divided according to Kakashi?s will.  Next she picked up the second picture and began examining it.  Sakura recognized that it was Kakashi?s original team and she couldn?t help but to give off a little chuckle seeing a young Kakashi-sensei scowling in the picture like Naruto did in theirs.  

Next to him were his teammates, whom she only knew from Kakashi?s team profile when she read it during training with Tsunade.   From what the file indicated, Kakashi?s team was short-lived and ended up in tragedy.  That is why Kakashi vowed to never let his teammates die while he was around.   And he kept his word until the very end. 

But it was the last person in that picture that intrigued Sakura the most, the Yondaime himself.  All she could do is remember what Kakashi said right before he passed on, that the greatest Hero of Konoha, the Yondaime Hokage, was Naruto?s father.   Just by looking at the picture, it was clearly not the same ones that were hanging in the Admin Building.  Those pictures were of a regal individual while this one shown a completely different person, that of a happy and carefree leader.   

Sakura knew that it was best that Naruto should get this picture, so she carefully placed it alongside the Team Seven picture and then covered it up with some cloth.   Fortunately there was not more to pack, for Kakashi did not have many material goods.   The clock now shown that it was ten o?clock and from what the schedule said, Kakashi?s funeral was to be begin at noon.  It was time to finish up and to head home to prepare for the unpleasantries to come.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 5*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The never-ending cool breeze continued to blow through the forest from the mountains as Naruto moved towards the Genin Training Field.  Seeing it again brought back so many pleasant memories of the two bell tests.  Kakashi’s funeral was nearly two hours away and he had to take a long, deep breath to fight off some of the building anxiety.  But it was his conversation with Iruka-sensei that had finally brought him clarity and peace of mind.   

The two Shinobi gazed at the Sandaime’s monument, “The “Will of Fire” is what Sandaime taught me a long time ago.  Shinobi of Konoha protect one another with their lives.”  Iruka shifted his sight to Naruto, “Just like what I told you at the Sandaime’s funeral.  When a person dies, it doesn’t matter if it’s the past, present, or future.  They will lose everything.”  Iruka shifted his sight back to the Sandaime’s face, “But everyone knows that the most important thing is to die for a cause, and Kakashi-sensei knew that.  He sacrificed himself for you and for the sake of the village.”

Naruto approached the Shinobi Memorial that Kakashi had once caught him trying to sneak lunch during the first bell test only a few years ago.   Being here was as close to holy ground in Konoha, for the memorial had marked all the shinobi that had fallen on missions.  Naruto got on one knee and traced his fingers over the stone tablet and examined each name, as if making a connection to the fallen.  Towards the bottom, he recognized the name of Obito Uchiha, and then Hayate Gekko.  And then there were no more names.  Naruto’s face sharpened as he took out his Kunai and begun carving Kakashi’s name into the Shinobi Memorial.

From a safe distance, Shizune was cautiously watching Naruto behind some bushes.  She had been following the young shinobi for a while and was concerned about his well-being.  And now was curious what Naruto was doing to the memorial, until something startled her, “Shizune!   What are you doing?”   Tsunade’s shout nearly gave her a heart attack.

Shizune was uneasy and quickly turned around, “Tsunade-sama, I.”

Tsunade looked over Shizune’s shoulder and noticed Naruto carving away at the Shinobi memorial.  All she could do is smile at the young shinobi’s initiative.

“You want me to stop him?” asked Shizune.

Tsunade replied, “No, Leave him be.”


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 6*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The carving wasn’t as immaculate as the other shinobi names on the monument, but Naruto was happy that at least Kakashi’s name was on it.  After brushing off some stone dust, he stood up and gave a little prayer for Kakashi’s soul achieving eternal peace.  Once the prayer had ended, a stray thought entered his mind, imagining Kakashi with a huge smile on his face as he became surrounded by countless beautiful women.  Naruto chuckled as he returned the kunai to his pouch.    

A familiar item inside the pouch got his attention as he pulled it out and realized it was Kakashi’s Icha Icha Tactics novel.  He had forgotten Sakura had given it to him on the way back to the village.  It was the same exact book that he had given to Kakashi upon his return to Konoha months ago, after a couple of years of training with Jiraiya.  The Elite Jounin had carried it everywhere he went.  But something marking the pages caught Naruto’s attention and he opened up the book to find it wasn’t a bookmark but a picture of Team Seven.

“You know you are still too young to read that book,” a familiar voice called out to him.

Naruto calmly closed the book and responded to the middle-aged shinobi, “Ero-Senin.”

Jiraiya’s face soured when he heard those words, but by now he was finally getting use to being called that by Naruto.  “Preying for Kakashi?” 

“Yeah,” the young shinobi responded.

Jiraya smiled gallantly, “He died like a true shinobi, just like your father.”

Naruto’s face lit up in surprise, “My father?”

Jiraiya’s walked up to the memorial and like Naruto, placed his hand on the memorial as well, “He was the Yondaime Hokage.”

Naruto asked, “The Yondaime?  Why was I was never told?”

Jiraiya sighed, “You were not ready to know, until now.”

Naruto looked towards Jiraiya, “Will you please tell me about him?”

The aged Shinobi’s face grew a gentile smile, “He was like a lot like you, Naruto.  He was smart, strong, and brave.”   Jiraiya started getting egotistical, “Ah, he learned everything about women from me.  They couldn’t keep their hands off him, especially your mother.”   The aged shinobi laughed mischievously, “Oh with his Hiraishin no Jutsu, he would appear in front of the women and….”

Shizune was getting really terrified as she felt Tsunade’s anger grow as Jiraiya continued his typical exaggerations.   Her fists were tight enough that it looked like it would turn coal into diamonds.  Finally, the Godaime Hokage couldn’t take it anymore and looked around for something to throw and managed to find a pine cone lying on the ground.  Tsunade cried out loudly from behind the scenery, “JIRAYA!” and then pitched the pine cone as hard as she could.

Jiraiya heard Tsunade yell from the distance and his face became as white as his hair.   Before he could turn around, the pine cone smacks him in the side of the face and sends him flying a few feet into the grass.  Naruto looked on confused why Jiraiya was now on the ground with a pine cone sticking out of his head, “Ero-Senin?”

Tsunade marched up to Jiraiya and lifted him off the ground by his shirt and violently shakes him, “What is the matter with you?  Telling that boy lies.  Honestly, how in the world a moron like you could survive by yourself all this time is beyond me.”  

Shizune and Naruto watched on, speechless.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 7*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade lowers a semi-conscious Jiraiya onto the ground, “Idiot, maybe I knocked some sense into that thick skull of yours.”  She then walked over the two spectators and reassuringly places her hand on Naruto’s right shoulder and grinned, “Don’t listen to that old fool.  Your father was nothing like that.”  She took a step back, turned around, looked up into the clear blue sky, slightly blushing, “In fact, he was more than that.  He was a great person.”

The scene changes to Konoha nearly 16 years ago, “Back then, we just came out of another horrible war and everyone was depressed over losing friends and family.  But your father was the one who was about to change all of that, for he was now Yondaime Hokage.”

At the Konoha Onsen, Jiraiya is caught peeking at the women through the wall by a figure in a white robe.  The figure walks up and sighs in disappointment, “Jiraiya-sensei, what you think your doing?”

The white-haired shinobi quickly turned his flushed head and bleeding nose in agitation, “Shhhh, you’ll alert the women!”

The blond-haired shinobi purposely he raised his voice with a smirk, “Oh you mean the women inside the Onsen?”   

The women inside heard what was just said and began to panic.  Some immediately ran inside, others rushed to cover themselves up first then rushed inside.  Jiraiya just stood there flabbergasted, “Nooooo!”   With the women all gone, he started tearing up, “Minato, how could you do that to me?”

The blond-haired Minato Namikaze gave his reassuring smile, “Sorry, Sensei.  Had to do it.”    Then a bunch of angry robed women started exiting the Onsen, and in the lead was a very angry Tsunade.  With the angry women quickly approach male spy, the young Hokage did his trademark Jutsu and disappeared, leaving Jiraiya all alone.

Jiraiya put up his hands in surrender, “Ah, ladies. . .  I.”

Tsunade crunched her knuckles as she walked towards her old teammate, “Jir-ai-ya!”


“Ah with him around, life quickly returned to the village,” Tsunade reminiscenced with a smile.  “We never knew what he would do next.  In fact one day, out of nowhere he would appear and give all the women flowers and then vanish as if he was a mirage.  Of course, sometimes those close to him would get a bit something extra,” she recalled as the Yondaime appeared and gave her a quick kiss on her cheek.  “Now, he knew how to treat women with respect, unlike some others,” she scowled hostilely towards Jiraiya.  “But one day, he finally met his match, though.” 

Naruto looked puzzled, “The Kyuubi?”

“Nope,” Tsunade chuckled, “Your mother!”

Naruto’s jaw dropped, “My mother!?”

“Yep!”  Tsunade replied, “Somehow, she always knew when he was coming and avoided all your father’s Jutsu’s and charms.”   She recalled as the Yondaime appeared by a red-haired young woman out of no where and immediately was clocked as he tried to sneak a kiss on the cheek.   He fell to the ground with the young Kushina Uzumaki chuckling at him, holding two fingers up in a sign of victory.  “No matter how many times he tried, she was prepared.”   This time the scene changes to inside the Konoha hospital as Kushina approached a covered patient and knew it was Minato and purposely switched with a young Shizune, who happened to have a large needle and an evil grin on her face.  Minato’s face grew white at seeing the giant needle and he jumped out the window, “She loved him, as much as he loved her.”

Tsunade turned around and looked again at her young Hokage disciple, “Eventually they got married and had you.  Somehow in all that happened after your birth, you ended up just like him.”

Naruto’s confidence was restored, “I see.  Thanks, Tsunade-Obasan!”   He happily waved good-bye as he ran off to his apartment to get ready for Kakashi’s funeral.

Jiraiya got off the ground and walked along side Tsunade, “So much alike, those two.”

“Yep,” she beamed with confidence, “He will make a great Hokage some day.”


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 8*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Inside his apartment, Naruto was dressing up in his funeral attire for Kakashi?s funeral.  He was no longer remorseful, but instead full of clarity.  The young shinobi now understood the importance of the ?Will of Fire?.  That is why Kakashi, the Sandaime, and the Yondaime had all done; to sacrifice themselves for the village, their friends, and for their families.  To be sad during this time was pointless, for they died with acts of love and courage.

His thoughts now turned to his real family, ?Yondaime?.  The truth finally told to him just moments ago, but somehow deep inside him, he always knew.   And Kakashi hinted at it so many times, but he never understood until today.  Naruto walked over to his dresser and picked up the picture of Team Seven and said from the bottom of his heart, ?Kakashi-sensei, I finally understand.?

A knock on his door brought him back to reality.   He walked over to open it to see it was Sakura.  She was already dressed in her funeral garment, and carrying a present.  All she could do is beam a gentle smile his way, ?You look much better.?

?Heh, yeah,? Naruto said with his old mischievous grin and his locked arms behind his head.  Though Naruto?s old curiosity was getting the better of him as gazed at the mysterious present, ?Sakura-chan, what are you carrying??

Sakura?s face lit up as she presented it to Naruto, ?It?s something I?m sure Kakashi-sensei wanted you to have.?

Naruto was stumped for a moment and started unwrapping the present with youthful curiosity.   When the object was uncovered, all he could do was stare in awe.  It was a picture of the Yondaime standing happily behind a young Hatake Kakashi and his teammates.   He was completely speechless, ?This??this is.?

Sakura chirped happily, ?Yep!?

Naruto was so touched; he surprised Sakura with a gentle hug.   Whispered in her ear he says, ?Thank you.  It means a lot to me.?

The young Kunoichi was standing there blushing intensely, ?Come on.  The funeral will begin soon.  We do not want to be late.?

?Okay,? he quietly responded.   He hurried inside and put his picture of his father next to his picture of Team Seven.  Nearly forgetting, he reverses direction and rushes back into his bedroom to grab a green book that was resting on the bed.  Reassured, he confidently thumped the book in good luck and rushed off to join Sakura.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 9*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The two teenage Shinobi emerged from the Apartment Complex and entered the streets of Konoha.  All around them, the villagers were busy with their daily tasks, as if nothing had ever happened.  Four young boys innocently ran passed them, which caught the attention of some adults who were in deep in conversation.  Up ahead, a little girl standing by the Konoha Bakery window caught Sakura’s attention.  She was pointing at some sweets and asking her mother if they could buy some.  The mother agreed and together they entered the shop.  Sakura couldn’t help but to beam a smile, which caught Naruto’s attention, “Eh, something wrong?”

“Oh, nothing”, she happily chirped as Naruto looked at his companion with his usual clueless look, trying to understand what was going on.  As they passed by the Yamanaka Flower Shop, Sakura suddenly remembered something important, “Ah, wait here!”  She rushed inside and exited with a bouquet of White Chrysanthemums.  “Okay, let’s go!” 

It wasn’t long before they were outside the Konoha Cemetery.  They were surprised at the turnout for the memorial.  It seemed that every shinobi in the village was present, paying their respects to the renowned “Copy Ninja of Konoha”.  Most were wearing their funeral attire; however, there were a couple of on-duty Chuunins and ANBU that were in uniform that stayed on the outer edge of the crowd.

As they made their way through the assembly of Shinobi, Naruto spotted Konohamaru up ahead.  He obviously was there lending his support, like they did for him during Asuma’s funeral.  And along side him was Shikamaru, Ino, and Chouji.   They were there paying their respects to Kakashi, not only as a teacher, but someone they were eternally grateful for helping them avenge Asuma’s death at the hands of Hidan of the Akatsuki.  Shikamaru nonchalantly nodded at Naruto and Sakura as they passed by.

Even a very pregnant Kurenai was there with her team paying their respects.  When Hinata saw Naruto, she quickly hid behind Shino.  Kiba quipped, “Come on, Hinata.  I don’t think he is going to bite.”  Kurenai chuckled as her disciple’s continued shy demeanor.  And finally Team Gai was there.  They too were there honoring their mentor’s rival, and paying their own personal respect for Kakashi.  Lee gave his “Nice Guy” pose to his two friends, letting them know everything is all right.  Naruto returned the favor, letting everyone know he was back to his old self again.

Naruto and Sakura were uneasy as they approached Kakashi’s grave, to give their final goodbyes.  Sakura was hiding her emotions, but found the strength to kneel down and place the bouquet of White Chrysanthemum’s by the grave stone.  Naruto knew she was taking it hard, and so was he.  He offered his hand and helped her up onto her feet.  Then once they were clear, people began forming a line, and one by one, they placed a single White Chrysanthemum alongside Sakura’s bouquet.   

Sakura’s began crying and Naruto knew that she missed their sensei.  He remembered what  Iruka-sensei said during the Sandaime’s funeral, the longer you are with a person, the stronger the bond and thus the more pain of you losing that someone.   And the pain he was experiencing was strong.   But thanks to everyone over the past few days, he was now able to bear it.

Moments had passed and the last shinobi given his respects and walked off.  It was then all eyes were on Naruto as he once again approached Kakashi’s Grave.  It seemed like he stood there for an eternity, but then he pulled out Kakashi’s Icha Icha Tactics novel.  Everyone was curious what Naruto was going to do with it.  Then the young blond spoke to his mentor in the great-beyond, “Kakashi-sensei, thank you for being there for us.  Guiding us on the path of the Shinobi.  Teaching us to be wise and strong.”   

He respectfully paused as Sakura choked up some tears, then he took a picture of Team Seven out of his pocket and gently placed it within Kakashi’s novel.  Naruto got down on his knees and then delicately placed the book on top of the Grave.  While still down on his knees, he quietly whispered, “I promise, I will bring Sasuke back.”   Naruto knew what he had to do next, and now he must move on and honor his word.

The young shinobi walked over to Sakura and embraced her in reassurance, “Sakura-chan, everything will be alright”.  The young kunoichi’s eyes opened wide in surprise as she heard those same words before by Kakashi.   She knew right then and there that what he spoke was the truth.

He let go of her and looked at her with his mischievous grin and said, “Come on, I’ll treat you to Ramen.”   And the two walked off.



Tsunade and Jiraiya watched Naruto and Sakura walking off from a distance, “I think he is ready.”

Jiraiya replied, “Not quite.  There is still one more thing he wants to do first.”


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

*Part 10*


*Spoiler*: __ 



In her office, Tsunade was enjoying a cup of sake while reading the daily reports by the ANBU.   She was pleased things around Konoha were finally returning to normal, even after the recent events.  Then suddenly, her door violently flew open and Naruto barged in with Sakura right behind him, pleading for him to calm down.  Tsunade’s face soured as the peace and tranquility that she was just enjoying was now gone.

Naruto marched over to her desk and with a powerful look of determination on his face he said, “Tsunade Obaa-san, I want to . . .”   

Right as he was about to reveal his plan of action, Tsunade lowered the report she was just reading and looked him right in the eyes, for she already knew what he was about to say.  “You want to go after Sasuke Uchiha, right?”  The two teenagers were awestruck of their leader’s clairvoyance as the Godaime Hokage picked up a piece of paper off her desk and handed it over to the young blonde, “I know you both, all too well.  Here are your orders to go get him.”  The two stood there dumbfounded at the turn of events.

Naruto had to confirm that it wasn’t a cruel trick, “It’s not a joke, right?”

Tsunade smiled, “Nope.  Just make sure you come back in one piece.”   Clearly happy that they were being allowed to go off on their own to find their lost teammate they started off on their journey.  Sakura did a quick bow while Naruto was already half-way out the door when Tsunade added one more thing, “And you two,” the two young shinobi stopped and turned around, “Stay safe.”   The two young shinobi simultaneously agreed and left the office.




Walking down the hallway, the young blonde held his hands behind his head with the orders firmly in his grasp.   With his trademark smirk he couldn’t help but to boast, “Well, that was easy.”

All Sakura could do is roll her eyes at his foolish remark, “Sometimes, I wonder about you, Naruto.”

“Who me?” he replied.

Sakura’s temper started to flare, “Well, who else you think I was talking to?”  Then she pointed, “The wall?”

“Oy, you both act like a married couple,” says a familiar voice outside the door that caught the two teenage shinobi by surprise.

Naruto was the first to peek around the corner, “Shikamaru?”

Nonchalantly Shikamaru Nara was leaning against the outside wall, waiting for the two to make their appearance.  “Going after Sasuke, I take it?”

“Yeah,” enthusiastically replied Naruto.

Shikamaru reached in his ninja pouch and tosses Naruto a new Konoha Shinobi Headband, “Here, I think you’re going to need this.”

Naruto’s catches the headband and his face brightens up, “Thanks.”

The Chuunin started down the steps, “I’d go, but that be too troublesome.  That Godaime has loaded me with a ton of paperwork,”   He waved with his back still to them as he walked off, “Later.”

“What a guy,” remarked Naruto.

Sakura nodded in agreement.


About half an hour passed since they got the clearance to go on their mission.   Naruto, already packed was standing by the Konoha main gate, eagerly waiting.  Then finally Sakura appeared with a backpack.  “Ready?”  

Sakura responded, “Yeah, let’s go.”

Naruto raised his hand, “Time to bring Sasuke home!”    Then the two started walking off into the forest with hopes that they will soon be reunited.

*<Episode 3 Begins:  Hero's Triumph>*​


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice now I got to update my sig to this url instead of your old one.


----------



## shobu (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yeah. Nice continuation. Keep it up! I can't wait for the next parts.


----------



## NaruHeart (Jan 13, 2007)

holy crap. that was sooooo good! i cannot wait for the next part! it just keeps getting better and better! thanks so much


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 13, 2007)

This is really good, keep it up, yeah.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 13, 2007)

I thank you for the nice comments.   

This is only the beginning, and I'm sure everyone will enjoy what is next to come.


----------



## shobu (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you have any idea how long it will take you to complete the next parts? I can't really wait for it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2007)

Next installment should be complete around Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 15, 2007)

Holy shit, thats the best fan fic I have ever read, please continue.  *reps*


----------



## Aroku (Jan 15, 2007)

This is such an awesome fanfic!!
i can't wait until the the other parts..


----------



## shobu (Jan 16, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Next installment should be complete around Sunday.



Sounds good. 

By the way, do you want to keep them coming weekly or do you have any other conceptions?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 16, 2007)

For this story, I am going to try to update this story weekly to bi-monthly.   

I'm currently juggling other things like Job Searching (major college debt ), Writing my Sci-Fi novel, Drawing it's cover picture (on MS Paint, LOL), and other things that need to be taken care of.  

Future stories?   Possible, but right now nothing really standing out to me that would be a great fan fic.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2007)

Part 3 is now available, enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 22, 2007)

Great job! now make part 4


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Jan 22, 2007)

Man thats was good cant wait for p.4


----------



## shobu (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice part and i guess the next one will be even greater.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2007)

Awsome  love it!


----------



## kuchiyoseNOjutsu (Jan 23, 2007)

Loved it Tyrannos.  It's like waiting for the next manga chapter to come out, but it's cool and well worth the wait.


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Jan 24, 2007)

when is part 4 out? i mean was it due last sunday or cumming up sunday.


----------



## Kaizuka (Jan 26, 2007)

cool story *Reps*


----------



## Aroku (Jan 27, 2007)

i really want to read part 4..
by the way when is the video coming out?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 2, 2007)

My appologizes for the wait.   I will soon post Part 4 and Part 5. 

As for the video, afraid it will be a while.   My Animator is busy with College Classes and Work that unfortunately eats alot of his spare time.   So unfortunately it might be a bit of a wait.  But to show you what this fellow is capable of, here is one of his links:

One-on-One Talk Session w/ Paku Romi and Rie Kugimiya.​


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 2, 2007)

The animator, had gaved the project to my hands, so he is no longer making it. I will animate it from now on


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Feb 3, 2007)

where is it. part 4?


----------



## sabaku_soso (Feb 4, 2007)

i want my part 4, its just too good for words!


----------



## KruL (Feb 5, 2007)

This is great, I added it to my favorites <3.  Can't wait for more. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for the long wait.

Rest Assured, Part 5 will be up real soon.   Count on it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome, I can't wait for part 5


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Feb 11, 2007)

wow part 4 was sweeeate man.


----------



## pentium415 (Feb 13, 2007)

sweet FF 
i cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## jeane84 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow that was really good. i can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 15, 2007)

For Valentines Day and the Shippuuden Preview Day, I present *Part 5*.

My apologizes with Part 5 being late and a bit shorter than the others.   But I guarantee you that you do not want to miss Part 6.  

And stay tuned for news about the upcoming Animation of Kakashi's Farewell.


----------



## NaruHeart (Feb 16, 2007)

thankies  -Foxy lolz


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 21, 2007)

*Part 6 *is now available.   Enjoy!


----------



## high32 (Feb 21, 2007)

great story so far!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 21, 2007)

very good story so far


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Feb 21, 2007)

wut sup with tusunada-slut?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 22, 2007)

Let's just say shes 'knocking some sense' into Jiraiya.


----------



## Okage (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome. Do you have anything on Fanfiction.net?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I don't.   

After this Fanfic and the Animation of "Kakashi's Farewell" is complete, I'm going to once again focus my energy in completing my Sci-Fi Novel and getting it published.


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Mar 2, 2007)

part 7???its been sooo long!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dork1059 (Mar 3, 2007)

Please post part seven soon! This is so good!


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 5, 2007)

I demand moar! Please, hurry up with part 7, for the love of God.


----------



## aenemic (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent fanfic, made me wish that this is the way stuff is going to go down! Waiting for the rest, keep up the good work!


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 6, 2007)

sigh everyday i check for new updates and none come :*( im sad 

well hope you update soon


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2007)

Part 7 is now available.  

I believe everyone will be amused with this latest installment.


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 7, 2007)

YES but i have to go to school CRAP ill read it as soon as possible


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Mar 10, 2007)

hey good one i loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*reps*


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, this stuff is excellent!  It's a bit sad, but still I love it!  I hope Part Eight comes soon, I can't take the wait!

I would be reping you all over the place right now if i had enough posts...I'll go post everywhere so I can get 50 just to rep you!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, I don't usually read fanfics cause I find most fail horribly, but yours was great  A few minor grammar errors (or typos I noticed like when you said "he young.." you mean "the" but really no problem that I care to critique). 

One thing I think could be better is if you changed that one line of Sakura's 

Sakura frowned when asked the question, ?He?s taking it hard. And so am I.? 

and leave out the "And so am I" part cause it seems like Sakura wouldn't say that herself, she'd just show it with her face and speach and Tsunade would pick up on it  but maybe Sakura did go over some character changes (cause that's really not a huge one it's just Sakura being more open about her emotions) cause this is supposed to be after a few months or maybe even a year after Naruto's return and then all the events so far in the manga, right?

Oh, and one other things, I woulda thought that Naruto would be more shocked when learning his father was the Yondaime  

Over all though, a good fanfic. And considering I actually read it, I think that in itself is proof XD (I generally hate reading em).


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 11, 2007)

I really want to see Part Eight!


----------



## Okage (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice stuff but I would think Naruto would be a little more ecxstatic than that. I was hoping that the reaction of Naruto would be somewhat like a bunch of questions, craziness, or some good old fashion shock and passing out. Overall I love it and want part 8 please.


----------



## Austere (Mar 16, 2007)

I want Part 8 . 

Great fanfic, keep it up.


----------



## White Fang (Mar 17, 2007)

A great read!!! I almost cried during the first part (where kakashi died)...OK, one tear did creep out... 

GREAT WORK!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 17, 2007)

I wonder how often the original poster checks this thread XD anyways.. I still am looking forward to part 8  hope you have the time to write it. (though no pressure, I'd rather it'd be good than have it now).


----------



## masterriku (Mar 20, 2007)

wait ur not gonna say how that woman is that blue haired one from akatsuki r u


----------



## Auraya (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to part 8.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope to read the next part of your awesome story soon


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Mar 25, 2007)

whn u cann update 2 part 8 dawg?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2007)

*Part 8 is up! *

Sorry it is shorter than I realized without the funeral portion.  That will shortly be remedied.   



			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> I wonder how often the original poster checks this thread XD anyways.. I still am looking forward to part 8  hope you have the time to write it. (though no pressure, I'd rather it'd be good than have it now).



I am a ninja, I go Swoosh.  

Seriously, I watch this thread regularly to see if others respond and keep it bumped.  I hate to seem like an arrogant writer bumping his own posts to gain attention.  Good writers don't need to do that, for their works speaks for themselves.   



			
				masterriku said:
			
		

> wait ur not gonna say how that woman is that blue haired one from akatsuki r u







			
				Okage said:
			
		

> Nice stuff but I would think Naruto would be a little more ecxstatic than that. I was hoping that the reaction of Naruto would be somewhat like a bunch of questions, craziness, or some good old fashion shock and passing out. Overall I love it and want part 8 please.



He was, but let me try to explain it like this:

You can not really go from being really depressed to really happy within that short of a time frame.   It is sort of like losing someone you really loved or respected like a parent, child, or a pet to then winning the lottery in the same day.  It takes time for events to unfold and emotions to straighten out.

I hope that explains what I was trying to do.




			
				Anon Repper said:
			
		

> hey nice anyways wut about the animation?



Whoever Reped me, unfortunately there Itachi is still a long ways away from the completion of the Animation.   He cannot do the job alone and on top of that there is school to consider, so if you know someone who is good at animation, have him give Itachi a PM.    

Maybe soon we will have a preview/trailer.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice addition  and I do get what you said about not needing to bump your thread. Anyways, I really hope you will have more to this story after this part is done. That is, after Naruto's Lament I hope you have more to add to this over all story cause I could really see this being a whole grand story in itself  (propose it to Kishi as an OAV XD)


----------



## Detsu (Mar 26, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> Nice addition  and I do get what you said about not needing to bump your thread. Anyways, I really hope you will have more to this story after this part is done. That is, after Naruto's Lament I hope you have more to add to this over all story cause I could really see this being a whole grand story in itself  (propose it to Kishi as an OAV XD)



To be honest, I have toying with the end of Naruto.   There is a very touching scene that I have had in my mind for quite sometime.   

But the thing is, kind of hard writing a novel and a fanfiction at the same time, hence the delays.   

I'm sure I'll work out something.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 26, 2007)

It is a really good update. A little short though . looking forward to the next part!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 26, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> To be honest, I have toying with the end of Naruto.   There is a very touching scene that I have had in my mind for quite sometime.
> 
> But the thing is, kind of hard writing a novel and a fanfiction at the same time, hence the delays.
> 
> I'm sure I'll work out something.



sounds like you need a shadow clone


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2007)

Na, Taijuu Kage Bunchin


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 27, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, Taijuu Kage Bunchin



you really have that much to do? XD wow


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 27, 2007)

To all the people who ask about the animation, I have already got 20% of the animation, it might take long to finish it, but please it will be worth the wait. Thanks


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 27, 2007)

Great addition, I loveed part eight so much. It was a tad bit short but I loved it nonetheless. Besides, I'm sure you've got a lot on your plate so I don't ask too much...


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Mar 27, 2007)

Shiieeetee man dis was 2 short mate.


----------



## White Fang (Mar 27, 2007)

Short but good, cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Mar 27, 2007)

I love this story... i mean this is some good writing... been checking for the next installment like every day now...


----------



## jeane84 (Mar 30, 2007)

can;t wait for the next chapter you're doing a great job!


----------



## hip (Apr 1, 2007)

Great Story!

Can't wait to read the next part!


----------



## sabaku_soso (Apr 14, 2007)

When's Part 9 out? i must know!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm working on it, trust me.  Gotta make the ending just right for everyone.   Should be done within the week.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 15, 2007)

curious, have you ever thought of finding someone to draw this out in manga form?  I know there's an animation coming out of this or the other, I forget... but the manga would prolly be done sooner


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)

Next part goddamn you.... lol just joking but it makes me really   that i dont know how u're ending this yet.... cant wait...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 16, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> curious, have you ever thought of finding someone to draw this out in manga form?  I know there's an animation coming out of this or the other, I forget... but the manga would prolly be done sooner



Nope, never thought about it.   But if someone wants to undertake the task, I welcome the person with open arms.   In fact, it probably would help out Itachi (now Artanis) if someone draws the manga and he animates it from there.

Since the Animation was brought up, I thought I give you all a treat of showing the original Anime scenes Smyton did before RL forced him to drop the project.  Enjoy.   



 Kakashi's Farewell #2


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 16, 2007)

Awww, those animations didn't have the scene I wanted to see most  Sakura crying beside Naruto. That'd prolly be a really powerful scene. I wonder though, the person doing the new animation then (not sure which to call him XD itachi? Artanis? hmm?), is it going to be done in flash or what? And I wonder if it'll have sound effects  I wouldn't be disappointed if there wasn't but man, if the sound effects (and perhaps using the right music you could probably use directly from Naruto or Naruto Shippuuden) could make the scenes even more powerful, hmm.. Just wondering on that. 

Now, I wonder if anyone who draws manga form will wander in and take up the challenge of Manganizing (hell ya! new word!) this fanfic of awesome.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> Awww, those animations didn't have the scene I wanted to see most  Sakura crying beside Naruto. That'd prolly be a really powerful scene. I wonder though, the person doing the new animation then (not sure which to call him XD itachi? Artanis? hmm?), is it going to be done in flash or what? And I wonder if it'll have sound effects  I wouldn't be disappointed if there wasn't but man, if the sound effects (and perhaps using the right music you could probably use directly from Naruto or Naruto Shippuuden) could make the scenes even more powerful, hmm.. Just wondering on that.
> 
> Now, I wonder if anyone who draws manga form will wander in and take up the challenge of Manganizing (hell ya! new word!) this fanfic of awesome.



Well, hes working on the Sakura part last I talked to him.  

As for the details, I thought I spoil-tag it.  Afterall I think some might want to wait for it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, I do believe it was said it was in Flash.   And yes again, there are definite sound effects.   And we have soundtracks of the Seiyuu doing those lines (but will be different from the story, due to lack of the real actors providing the lines).   

Music is in as well.  Going to use the Naruto Soundtrack, including "Sadness and Sorrow", and the "Will of Fire" for the Yondaime part.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 17, 2007)

Now that's an animation that sounds like it'll be made of great win


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol Tyrannos, you shouldn't show the people the work before its done 

Yeah, I'm still working on the animation but very slowly since I'm occupied with studying to final Exams and such, and our country is in a crisis now 

Tyrannos, those soundtracks you've mentioned possibly won't present in the animation. The ones that I would 100% use are "Oh! student and teacher affection" and "Hokage" from the OST. I might use some music from Bleach, but possibly not. I may not make the Yondaime part since there is no Seiyuu that will make his voice, I think I will just show a picture of him and then Kakashi will do what he has to do. 

I'm thinking of inserting some stuff to the movie so it would have some great length


----------



## smyton (Apr 17, 2007)

damn Tyrannos, now I feel sad about dropping it. If someone did a manga form, it would be a lot easier


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 17, 2007)

I say you go make a thread asking for someone to or making it known that it'd be nice to have someone come up for the challenge  A manga form would be much pwnage too XD


----------



## Sayuki (Apr 21, 2007)

Omi-gosh Ty, Sakura cried.. really bad 

That was great, but... *Looks around* I don't see any spoiler tags for part 9 and 10


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

who do i have to stab for u to write the next part? soem dude bothering you, some problems at the work/study place? tell me me and my trust knives will be tehre......


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

Sao Sakura said:


> Omi-gosh Ty, Sakura cried.. really bad
> 
> That was great, but... *Looks around* I don't see any spoiler tags for part 9 and 10



He's still finishing up the last of it, Sakura  All in due time. whoo.


----------



## Sayuki (Apr 22, 2007)

Shwwwwwwwwwww, I thought there was somehting wrong with the page I had (lol). I saw the next numbers, but no spiler tag 

Eep, there's no rush Ty... we just love your writing and.. and.. it was so sad.. It was great


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay, Part 9 is now up.    Sorry for the wait.   

Oh, and as an added bonus, Smyton has released the Preview of Kakashi's Lament.  Enjoy the story, and the video.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk7xkuBBR-k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome job  though I have one criticism

"Memories of Kakashi were running in Sakura’s mind and she began crying. He too missed Kakashi. Like Iruka-sensei said during the Sandaime’s funeral, the longer you are with a person, the stronger the bond and thus the more pain of you losing that someone. And the pain he was experiencing was strong. But thanks to everyone over the past few days, he was now able to bear it."

I'm confused with this paragraph  Did you mean she throughout it or was that supposed to be Naruto? Hmm.. or was the transition from Sakura to Naruto just missed a bit? 

Other than that, awesome job.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2007)

That supposed to be Naruto's thoughts.   I'll go fix it.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah, I see, no problem though, I figured as much


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Okay, Part 9 is now up.    Sorry for the wait.
> 
> Oh, and as an added bonus, Smyton and *Artanis* has released the Preview of Kakashi's Lament.  Enjoy the story, and the video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk7xkuBBR-k[/YOUTUBE]​



Fixed for you.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 24, 2007)

it is pretty good. I meant the graphics...


----------



## .Near (Apr 25, 2007)

nice (waiting for chaper 10, DAMN CLIFFHANGERS)


----------



## VashTS (Apr 26, 2007)

I love this story so much.  I initially read it in January when only parts 1 and 2 were up and just now got up to date.  It's fantastic!  How many chapters are you planning on doing, just 10?  Because I really think that you could branch off and make something really epic.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm finishing up with Part 10.

Some requested I should do a Prequel in going into detail of the Events leading to Naruto's death in the first.   Some I gave hints to about my version of the Ending of Naruto, they suggested I write that.

Right now, those are the only possibilities.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2007)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm so loving this dude, please finish it as quick as possible.


----------



## White Fang (Apr 29, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Sure, why not.



Thanks!


----------



## bkxbawler (May 1, 2007)

cant wait for part 10!


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (May 3, 2007)

I am in awe of your genius. I can only imagine if this were true! Such a teaser!


----------



## xChidorixRasenganx (May 3, 2007)

great story cant wait till chap 10


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2007)

Sweet! thanks dude


----------



## White Fang (May 5, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Sweet! thanks dude



No problem. Ronin Shinobi got me to thinking about a teaser. (btw, were you talking about the story, the flash movie, or my AMV?) Anyways, I through together a "Teaser Preview" A Friends Farewell Preview 

I need part 10!!! got to know what happens!


----------



## .Near (May 6, 2007)

NOESSSS CLIFFHANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURS.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2007)

White Fang said:


> No problem. Ronin Shinobi got me to thinking about a teaser. (btw, were you talking about the story, the flash movie, or my AMV?) Anyways, I through together a "Teaser Preview" A Friends Farewell Preview
> 
> I need part 10!!! got to know what happens!



Link doesn't work


----------



## xChidorixRasenganx (May 6, 2007)

i cant wait for part 10 when is that gona come out


----------



## White Fang (May 6, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Link doesn't work




Yeeeahhh, about that...I kinda mis-spelled a word in the movie, so I had to delete it and put the fixed version in  the link to it is in my sig.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2007)

You have some great editing skills my friend, can't wait for the rest


----------



## White Fang (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, cant wait for the rest of your movie either


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 7, 2007)

you both rule and suck for the previews :| leaving me wanting more yet showing me coolness XD damn you both for conflicting my brain!


----------



## White Fang (May 7, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> you both rule and suck for the previews :| leaving me wanting more yet showing me coolness XD damn you both for conflicting my brain!



lol,  Thats what a preview is for, to torment you. Im glad we did our job


----------



## Wertise (May 12, 2007)

hey all of you keep up the good work!
i usually don't read fanfics either because their too long or their just garbage
but your's is excellent i couldn't ask for a better story!
i've been inspired so im trying to write my own (gonna be garbage but oh well)
anyways i'd buy you a beer if i knew you but i don't
so anyways keep em coming!


----------



## Hope (May 14, 2007)

:amazed
That was good..
When's the next part coming out ?
Or has it already come out I'm just too lazy/blind to see/find it.. :S

Nuff Luff <3


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 15, 2007)

I wonder, Tyrannos, where is part 10?  (or how's it coming along is more what I want to know)


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2007)

Wertise said:
			
		

> hey all of you keep up the good work!
> i usually don't read fanfics either because their too long or their just garbage
> but your's is excellent i couldn't ask for a better story!
> i've been inspired so im trying to write my own (gonna be garbage but oh well)
> ...



Thanks for the offer, it's the thought that counts.  



			
				Abi_Chan said:
			
		

> :amazed
> That was good..
> When's the next part coming out ?
> Or has it already come out I'm just too lazy/blind to see/find it.. :S
> ...





			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> I wonder, Tyrannos, where is part 10?  (or how's it coming along is more what I want to know)



Sorry for the wait.   I wanted to make the ending something special and not a cheesy drop-off ending.  But let me say this, those who like Shikamaru will be pleased with his brief moment.   

As for the video, it is mostly completed.   

I made the call to try to complete it before Kishimoto actually reveals the plot in the manga (which I'm expecting to be similar to KF).   Also, I am working on a nice bonus for everyone.   But I don't want to say what it is and get people's hopes up if it doesn't happen.

But Part 10 does have a part in it.  So keep this thread alive.


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 16, 2007)

my guess is that it's a sequel! D:  or prequel.. *coughs* or both. YOU MUST KEEP WRITING FOR THE MASSES! BWAHAHA (I'm insane )


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2007)

LOL, well I'll let everyone what they want.

The Prequel to KF?  Or my version of the Ending of Naruto?


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 18, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, well I'll let everyone what they want.
> 
> The Prequel to KF?  Or my version of the Ending of Naruto?



can I be greedy and say both?  

otherwires, your version of Ending of Naruto (which I hope will be like from the point where your 10th chapter until the end... soo MUCH!)


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (May 19, 2007)

its been like a month so update already!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 19, 2007)

^^How about you shut up and wait like everyone else does? yelling at him won't help, and only get yourself more hated.


----------



## ninjagirl94 (May 25, 2007)

where can I find part 3?


----------



## White Fang (May 27, 2007)

ninjagirl94 said:


> where can I find part 3?



 Click the spoiler tag?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2007)

It's offical, Part 10 is now up.  My appologizes for the long wait.   

I'm already working on the final fanfic now.   And let's just say, this one will have some Kyuubi action, the Yondaime, death, and a birth.


----------



## White Fang (Jun 4, 2007)

GREAT! AWSOME job


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome

I can't wait for the next fanfic from you.


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 4, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 A new chapter and a sequal to boot! You've made me happy!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 17, 2007)

man, finally got to read part 10  was too busy with school ending and then got distracted with Oblivion XD awesome job, can't wait to read the next episode in this storyline  (which I'm gonna go check out now)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2007)

*Kakashi's Farewell AMV - by Whitefang*​
*Part 1:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYjvvY-8-a4[/YOUTUBE]​
*Part 2:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NksJVdImhNc[/YOUTUBE]​

I hope everyone enjoyed them as well as I have.   And if you see him on the forum, do give him props.


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitely one of the best Fan Fictions I've read. Congrats bro.


----------



## TheSilentype (Jun 27, 2007)

great stuff man... great!


----------



## LIGHTDX (Jun 28, 2007)

WONDEFUL T.T, *-*GREATS, BEATIFUL, please please update soon.


----------



## Buster (Aug 12, 2007)

That was real good, I think you should some real novels and sell them! I hope Kishi will do something like this, I will read the next chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, Zachy.  

For now, I'll leave the storytelling to Kishimoto.   But if Viz contacts me and wishes for me to write a story, who am I to argue.  

After I'm done with Part 3 "Hero's Triumph", I think I'll devote my time to my own novels.  I still got to complete them.  One is a Sci-Fi, the other is a Fantasy one.


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2007)

that is so awesome It was just like reading the manga...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 14, 2007)

That's the plan.  

I have a personal belief that a real fan would do their best in "keeping it real", weither it is in their artwork or in their fanfics.   Because if you don't, you lessen the spirit of the creator.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought I inform everyone I tweeked Part 7 of "Naruto's Lament" to reflect the recent Manga revelations.

Enjoy!


----------



## Buster (Sep 25, 2007)

Damnit, I wished I could rep you but I can't. How many people do I have to rep before I can rep you?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2007)

If I remember right, you need over 100 Rep Points to give a Green Rep.   But as they say, "it's the thought that counts".


----------



## Animental (Sep 26, 2007)

Dude i love this series of yours  Its the reason i made an account here!


----------



## MR T (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope i'm not the only one that barley got stop the tears...


----------



## KJoker (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice, you are quite skilled at it. Try writing a book.


----------



## Ross Nabors (Jun 8, 2008)

wow! that was great, i loved every minute of it! great job!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work man I believe it was this story that had me sign up for an account here. So I should say thank you!


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 9, 2008)

My dear Tyrannos, you have composed a triumph!

(stands and claps)


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

great story


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2008)

Well as you probably know, I'm bumping to inform I got a plagiarizer named "Nibolion" that's posting on many forums and websites and making my "Kakashi's Farewell", all 3 Parts as his own.

To Nabolion:  I will protect what is mine.   Seems your reputation as a writer is going down the shoot real fast on the internet.   Teaches you for plagiarizng someone else's work.


----------



## taily kun (Aug 31, 2008)

Another one of his evil schemes



Yes I did join just to tell you this, but of course you probably don't remember me  what being a famous writer and all.

Must be nice 

I'm giveing this an emospada icon because emospada=cool.

EDIT: Oh right you already know about the second one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey there Taily!  And welcome to Naruto-fan!   See you followed me from Animenation's forums. 

I would've posted sooner, but seems the forum's update no longer gives you alerts on threads you subscribed to.  


Yeah, I can scratch off those websites already.   Three more to go.


----------



## MR T (Nov 22, 2008)

This Theory is so f****** aswome. 
Do not dare to forgett this..


----------

